# New member..*Juliet&Rambo*



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Guyz this is *Juliet& Rambo* I joined this forum cz I've heared alot 

about Spectra in my home country i loved the tut in here more than 

anythin else .. 


Thnx 2 all of u ... 

SALAM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Juliet&Rambo*


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

hi! welcome to specktra


----------



## Janice (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm glad there is something here you find helpful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

nice to have u here


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi  and welcome


----------



## Dawn (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 1, 2006)

hooray


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------

